# Trailers & Bigfoots



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

What have you guys found is the best way to stack the bigfoots 
in the trailer when hauling?


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

just throw them in and let um fall into place


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

Dido


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Throw'em out, throw'em in. Works everytime. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2004)

If you actually care about the large investment you have in decoys, here's what I do. If you're daddy's little boy don't listen to me.

I set all of my feeders in first, then lay down a tarp to cover the backs of the decoys. In my 5x10 I can fit 28 on the first row. After the tarp, more feeders stacked on their sides, foot to foot and then another tarp. After that its stack them up as much as possible in the front and then work your way backwards towards the rear. This'll leave you room for blinds, camo, etc.

Good luck. I'm thinking of going feeders on their back feet up, then another row feet down, then tarping, just have to geet more carpet for the floors. I've got my trailer carpeted up almost 30" on the sides to prevent a lot of scratching and paint knick marks on the sides of most my decoys. Works pretty good.


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

#1
i thought that the reason for buying a trailer was to avoid all of the bull**** of having to stack them like a Bit$^. Throw and Go.
And as far as bashing GB3 that needs to stop. I realize that it is food for that sick mind of yours when you are laying in bed loanly at night, but please refrain.
Your an idiot!!!
Sincerely 
Lee


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

O my #1, i always thought that you werent the smartest guy that i have never met, but having your own system for stacking decoys that is just to funny. Feet down, feet up, who gives a [email protected]$. And you best get off GB3's back or the nodak crew will come to Skonzin and kill all your geese also, it will only be the 4th state that we would have done it in. But until that day you take care and keep those scratches off those decoys.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

:withstupid:


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks guys, just trying to help out a little. Maybe read my post and realize I'm not so stupid after all. Just trying to help out a little, but thanks for the info!!! :lol:
And as for laying in bed alone at night, I have the girl all of you guys would dream about, trust me at that!!! :eyeroll: 8)


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

Has anyone ever took the heads and feet off and store
in a container then stack the bodies up? Just trying to
find the most efficient way to stack the decoys without
damaging the paint.

Let me know if other people have ideas.

Hey Pork or Hustad, what is your normal procedure?

Ken W. I would ask you, but I might fall asleep reading
your reply, just kidding!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2004)

:lol: :lol: Last laugh's on you!!! :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

PSDC said:


> Hey Pork or Hustad, what is your normal procedure?


Honestly, I hunt too much to take the time to be picky. They're decoys so we treat them like decoys. I do have a "procedure" to stack them a certain way in the beginning, so the 10 doz. FB's fit in the back of the trailer while the rest go in the front.

The bodies I don't worry about, just keeping an eye on the flocking.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

bigfoots are bulletproof, don't worry about them.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

If you have a problem stacking decoys in a trailer, buy a bigger trailer. A decoy is not square, there isn't a scientific method to the madness.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

and after you buy that bigger trailer you would be forced to get more dekes to fill it up and whats wrong with that.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2004)

And like RT says, the more money you have the more **** you have, so go nuts while you can!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2004)

Oh yeah, are you sure bigfoots are bulletproof??They are the most durable decoy on the market, but certainly not bulllet proof, or at least BB proof!!! :lol: I like a little rattle to my deeks here and there!!!


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

Let me get this straight... He stacks his decoys feet up feet down and places a tarp between them only to come back with a reply that he shoots his decoys. I think we've found an absolute genious.

Decoys are decoys throw them in and go.


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## backflaping (Sep 23, 2004)

I just signed up for a guest membership and from some of the previous posts I don't know what I am getting into by posting. Anyways, I know a guy that hung his foots in his trailor. It was the same as it would be in your closet. He ran the pole right through the feet. He also had shelfs he stored some off them on. This may sound like it may take up quite a bit of room but it was really quite efficient. I think he could hang six on a pole. The nice thing about hanging them is you still have room to slide your blind underneath them.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

If that were the case, wouldn't you have to secure the feet better?? Would you use a screw or just silicone them on?? Monte and I have talked about this as a way of transportin decoys in the field, hanging them on a pole but the feet seem too loose to me. Any suggestions?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Silicon wont work worth a ****. It doesnt bond to the plastic. I would use sheet rock screws.


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

I just bought 3 dozen big foots and was wondering about storing in the off season. Instructions say not to remove the heads. Is this meant more as a daily thing, like after each use, or will I have troubles if I remove them at the end of each season? Storage space in the house/garage is at a pemium.


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

Never heard of taking heads off big foots that is just silly. :lol: Had my first ones 4 years ago and the heads are yet to come off.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

DJ-

We use this industrial strength glue that comes in a calking tube. I bought it a hardware store.. Its not silicon..

That way you can carry 3 deeks on a arm or use a 10 ft pole, without having the feet fall off when carrying them into the field..

This stuff works, I brought deeks to sask last year, and everyone of them survived the infamous trailer roll down the middle of the road.. All the feet still attached..

keepin it reeeel


----------



## Dave in Mpls (Apr 26, 2004)

A 4" deck screw through the base into the body works well, plus you are able to disassemble them if needed.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I don't just throw mine in but I don't neatly stack them either. Just kind of place them in to maximize all the room I can.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2004)

Like I said before, if you're retarded, just throw them in. I don't know how you guys can carry 10 decoys at a time, unless you have brand new decoys, even then the bigfoot foot bases will fall off. Like I said, I haul 10- decoys at a time, 5 on each arm, just cause I can!!! 8) Anyways, try stacking them one row at a time, then try the $4 tarp in between the rows, you'll be suprised at how little the paint and finish is harmed!!! If you don't give a ****, throw them in!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

They are Decoys not Ancient Egyptian Pottery. Throw them it.


----------



## mngooser (Mar 27, 2003)

I recommend stacking them very neatly the first time you go hunting. Then, take a picture, cuz that's the last time all season your decoys will be stacked that nice. By your second or third time out hunting if you are still stacking your decoys you have too much time on your hands. You are probably the kind of person that waxes their car more than they drive it. To each is own, have fun either way.

I guess I would rather be eating a samich and chips than dilly-dallying with my decoys. This is the reason I hunt with foots rather than bubble-wrapping and babying some high dollar decoys.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

#1Waterfowler said:


> Like I said, I haul 10- decoys at a time, 5 on each arm, just cause I can!!! 8)


What are you, a freakin' orangutan? I want photographic proof you can manage this feat. I've seen 3 on each arm with one or two pressed agains the body, but what you speak of is a 25% increase in individual decoy carrying capacity than the greatest number of fullbody dekes I have seen carried at any one time.

I'm callin you out!


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2004)

Actually, I can carry six on each arm now, it's not that hard. Ask the g/f and hunting partners to load me up, along with them, and away we go!!! If I knew how to post pics in the forums you'd see the proof, give me some time biaches!! 8)

Oh yeah, I'll take some pics of the trailer and the stacking system I have just to show you idiots the way I do it. :eyeroll:


----------

